# Journey Book International Honorees



## Tom Bleecker (Sep 6, 2011)

I proudly present and congratulate the 12 Honorees who will be featured in the International Journey book: Sergio Correa (Chile), Jose Garay (Chile), Francisco Espinosa (Chile), Christian Springer (Germany), Edward Downey (Ireland), Tommy Jordan (Ireland), Maurice Mahon (Ireland), Gary Ellis (United Kingdom), Jaki McVicar (United Kingdom), Roy McDonald (Jersey), Graham Lelliot (Jersey), and Hans Hesselmann (The Netherlands). Full Salute!


----------



## Bob White (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations for helping to make Mr. Parker`s dream come true.


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Bob White (Sep 25, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][h=1][/h][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT]From Tom Bleecker;[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]

I am proud to announce that Ireland's Shay Paget and Barney Coleman ("High Street School") have been added to the International Journey book. Welcome aboard, gentlemen! 

With respect, 
Tom Bleecker 


[/FONT]


----------

